# Anyone get a torn cervix during labor?



## ChristusG (Jul 23, 2004)

Six months ago I had my first baby and during labor my cervix tore. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this. I had never heard of it before. I bled a lot and they almost had to go in to stop it. Turns out, it ended up stopping on it's own and I ended up very anemic and very tired for a while. Not to mention sore! The doctors said it would not effect any future labors that I may have. Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I was not told during labor that my cervix had torn. Several years later however during a pelvic exam the nurse practioner asked me if I had had a biopsy because there seemed to be a chunk missing from my cervix. When I said no but I've had two large babies she said it was likely I had had a small tear during birth. It did not negatively affect my labor with DD.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

My cervix tore with Dd's birth. It was small and needed no kind of treatment. My midwive were not concerned and reassured me it would not be a problem in the future.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh, this is so encouraging!

I have a cervical mystery going on. My MW didn't check it after DD's birth but a year later two other MWs think it probably tore becuase of the shape of the os now and a weird lumpy area that might be scar tissue. Long story short: they both told me that if it were torn (and we won't really know until I'm pg again and the can get a good look at it in its pg condition), it could result in incompetent cervix or weird dilation in future pregnancies.

Does anyone have good resources for this issue? I'm so glad to hear that you all have had positive experiences!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't actually but you could probably find stuff just by a general search. I've never had anyone tell me there were any consequences. The NP just made a little sketch and note in her file. No one has ever made a big deal out of it.







: I don't know if you have a more major tear or something but I hope that it will be fine.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I actually had a tear in my cervix that my doctor sewed up during my unplanned c/s. It *can* cause problems in a future labor, but it is extremely rare. My dr said about 1 in 200. It's called a stenotic cervix. At a point in your labor when your cervix stops dilating bc of scar tissue, your mw or dr goes in and massages cervix w/ a little epo or something like that. Both a midwife (online) and a dr said it would hurt, but it's a lot better than a c/s!!! I wouldn't worry about it, but if it reassures you, do some research on stenotic cervix. I found some more info on birthlove (I think).


----------



## athompson (Nov 27, 2004)

Speaking of a torn cervix, the subject has been on my mind a lot lately. I am PG with my third child due in June '05. With my first child I experienced a hemotoma, with my second, a very scary torn cervix. My Dr. believes it might have torn slightly prelabor due to large blood clots being passed before active labor. He also believes the tear worsened during childbirth due to my daughter coming too fast. The tear was very difficult to find and caused sever hemorrahging and almost my life. It also caused trauma to my daughter and she was on oxygen for several days after delivery. I am happy to say my daughter and I are doing great and I am PG with my third! It was a very eerie experience and one I do not wish apon any woman. The stories like mine I hear make me amazed at the drive and determination women have for thier children







Let's keep the blessings of children coming strong even when problems arise









P.S. If anyone has had an experince like this happen twice, please give me a heads up so I can be prepared!

Mother of Isabelle Grace 3/29/99 and Sophia Marguerite 2/28/02 and....







:


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I recently gave birth to my second child and my previous tear seemed to have no impact on my dilation or Devons decent. But it was a small tear that needed no stitches.
Athompson,







s That sounds like a terrifying experience I hope this birth is easier on you and the babe.
Sandy


----------



## athompson (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the encouraging reply lilylove! I'm sure everything will be fine but it helps to hear it from other moms! Take Care! athompson


----------

